# First Swap of the Winter



## gunrod

It's time to get tying. Let's see if we can get this one done before Christmas. Anything with deer hair in honor of the deer season. It can be a dry, nymph, streamer or any other fly you can think of using deer hair (elk or some other similar animal is fine). 

First 12 tyers to say they are in with a new deadline * Janaury 5th*.

1. Gunrod


----------



## Creek-Chub

I'm game. Haven't touched the vise since spring, but I'm in for some Hare's Ears...


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Count me in, will be a dry fly, will think about which one.


----------



## gunrod

Creek-Chub said:


> I'm game. Haven't touched the vise since spring, but I'm in for some Hare's Ears...


As long as it has deer hair (elk or some other form of venison is ok too). I'm thinking rabbit and squirrel for the next swap.


----------



## gunrod

I thought this would fill up faster than it has.


----------



## dinoday

I'd like to,but I don't see enought time before Christmas :sad: Work is busy and I've been breaking ice and chasing ducks . More tying materials for later


----------



## Creek-Chub

gunrod said:


> As long as it has deer hair (elk or some other form of venison is ok too). I'm thinking rabbit and squirrel for the next swap.


Like I said it's been a while, but I'm pretty sure I was using deer hair for the tail on the hare's ears I did for this past season. Guess I'll have to check for sure...


----------



## gunrod

Creek-Chub said:


> Like I said it's been a while, but I'm pretty sure I was using deer hair for the tail on the hare's ears I did for this past season. Guess I'll have to check for sure...


That would be fine. I've always used Hare's Mask for the tail but as long as it has deer hair it's cool for this one.

We'll do another swap when this one is complete.


----------



## deputy865

Hey guys i'm back from da UP..  

I'm game for it...Fly name? I dont know might make another up..I'll be game for a squirrel one to...Shot a squirrel durin' small game season and kept the tail..

Shane


----------



## redneckdan

If you can push the deadline back to the first of the year, I'll be in. I got finals coming up here and I really don't have time to sit at the bench.


----------



## gunrod

I'll push the deadline back to January 5th. That should give everyone the time over the holidays to get your flies tied.


----------



## gunrod

1. Gunrod
2. Creek-Chub
3. 2Paws
4. deputy865
5. redneckdan


----------



## KRC

Count me in. I'll shoot for some Irresitable Wulffs if time permits.

Kelvin


----------



## WILDCATWICK

I'm in. I'll do Slate Winged Olive size 14. 

Thanks in advance Gunrod for taking the bull by the horns.


----------



## dinoday

I can swing Jan 5. I'm in  Not sure what I'll tie yet.I'll let you know when I figure it out


----------



## wcoutfitters

Deer hair caddis. Now I can tell the wife I have a reason to muzzleload.


----------



## donp6_99

Im in but can you give me alittle info on the rules or how it works.

Thanks Don


----------



## gunrod

donp6_99 said:


> Im in but can you give me alittle info on the rules or how it works.
> 
> Thanks Don


You tie 12 flies, put a small tag of paper on them with your screen name, place them in a container (Altoid cans work well), mail them to me (I'll pm my address as the date gets closer) and I will send you back one of everyone else's fly in the stamped, self-addressed envelope you send me with your flies. 

I'll update the list of who is in tonight.


----------



## deputy865

Don't forget the $1 dollar for shipping. 
I'll try/get it right this time gunrod..Hey i have a sugestion. Can we maybe have a custom fly swap? Scinse really thats all i can tie. We could make it really anything, no specific things needed..Sound good? 

Shane


----------



## donp6_99

ok sounds like fun. So im taking a stab at this, 12 of the same flies correct? and a dollar for shipping. Do you need to know in advance what we will be tying.


Don


----------



## deputy865

Donp6,
It might help or make it a surprise. I did my first swap. Just add the name of the fly to the little peice of paper you attach to your fly...

make the paper about:

|---------------------------------------|
|---------------------------------------|
|---------------------------------------|

that big and includ your screen name and the fly name!

Shane


----------



## gunrod

This will be a swap tying a fly using some sort of deer hair. We will try different ones later. 

And it's not $1 for shipping but a self addressed, stamped envelope that will hold your container. The post office can figure out the shipping using my zip code and yours. Place this envelope inside the envelope your container with your flies is in. 

No money please. There are issues with change and not enough money. Plus I don't want to stand in line at the post office with a bunch of packages since this makes the ladies at the counter cranky.

It helps to know your fly so it's not duplicated but not necessary.


----------



## donp6_99

Thanks for the infor guys. I am not sure what ill be tying I am not my way to the fly shop I want to try a few new patterens so I will let you know what I am sending as soon as I can.


----------



## gunrod

Deer hair is the only restriction on this one. Dry, nymph, wet, streamer, ......whatever you want.


----------



## gunrod

IN:

Gunrod
CreekChub
2Paws
Deputy865
Redneckdan
KRC
Wildcatwick
Dinoday
WCOutfitters
Donp6 99

That's 10.....room for 3 more if anyone else wants in.


----------



## redneckdan

hmm...deer hair. You guys want some more of those extended body adams I tied up? Who ever got them, how'd they work this year? I never got out trout fishing, not once the whole year.


----------



## gunrod

I didn't get to fish the hex but will always take more hex flies if the opportunity comes this year. Please do. I could use a good model for some and if I remember right they were pretty damn good.


----------



## redneckdan

i can tie them to hex perportions but I usually time them about brown drake size.


----------



## gunrod

Either way is fine by me.


----------



## dinoday

I've been trying to decide what to tie and since I'm mostly a steelheader I decided to go with a muddler.I need to tie some anyway.
I'm _expecting_ to be off work from X-mas to New Years..if not I may have a few late nights after work


----------



## gunrod

So everyone knows how many to tie I'm closing the swap at the 10 we have now:

IN:

Gunrod
CreekChub
2Paws
Deputy865
Redneckdan
KRC
Wildcatwick
Dinoday
WCOutfitters
Donp6 99

That means you only have to tie 9 flies. Address will be out in a few days.


----------



## dinoday

I thought I was going to start tying tonight.Picked through all my stuff and do you think I have any natural deer hair? Ooooooohhhhh no :rant: 
AND I got a deer this year :lol: 
I've got several colors,want natural and I have to go get some  

I did tie one in olive just to see how it looked and I didn't like it.

So....off to the fly shop :chillin:


----------



## deputy865

Well i guess i'm tying a "bleeding streamer"..Thats the name i gave it scince i didnt really have the stuff to tie a "real fly'' so another crappy custom one from me :lol: .

Looks alright i guess. Very basic though.

Shane


----------



## redneckdan

bucktail streamer work great. snag some black dyed deer tail and come gold or silver tinsel for the body. easy as pie and works like dynamite. I'm gonna start tyin next weekend as soon as I get home to me gear.


----------



## gunrod

I'm half way through my stimulators. I love this fly. Floats high, imitates big bugs and hoppers and catches fish being stripped back in.


----------



## gunrod

Bucktails are great, simple and often overlooked.

Consider these or your own combination of colors:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fly_pictures/black_nose_dace.htm
or
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fly_pictures/mickey_finn.htm


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Mine are done. Stimulators and Bucktails are often overlooked. Which is why I think on heavily fished rivers it can make them the ticket. I look forward to seeing all the patterns.


----------



## dinoday

I got some hair and tied one up tonight.I was pretty happy with the way it came out,but had one heck of a time taking a picture of it!
First it wanted to blend in with my background, and then wanted to turn a little red looking  
Anyway,you'll get the idea







[/IMG]

I need a new camera...I bet the dunk in the duck marsh this fall didn't help it a whole lot :lol:


----------



## gunrod

A swim in the marsh is never good for a camera. :evil: 

Mine are done as well. I'll pm the mailing address in a few days when time lightens up for me.


----------



## gunrod

The address to send your swap flies has been PM'd. Let me know if I missed anyone. Remember, Jan 5 deadline.


----------



## deputy865

gunrod said:


> Deputy, no flies yet. I'm gonna package them up tomorrow for Tuesday's mail (at the latest). I have yours set of flies set off to the side and will find a way to get them to you.
> 
> Sorry, but it's way over due.


Are you serious...they havt come yet? So correct me if i'm wrong, i get one of everyone else's flies, but unless mine come no one get mine? Or what..Didnt really fully understand your post..

Shane


----------



## gunrod

Yes, I will hold one of everyone elses fly for you. I won't be able to send yours out unless they arrive tomorrow (or before I hit the post office on Tuesday which be after work).


----------



## deputy865

Okay my dad was the one who shipped it..And well i told him that they havnt arrived (after i read the post yesterday) and he tracked it...Well i guess UPS had another error..The tracking message said no later then Wedsday .We both agreed never to use that certain place again...

Sorry for the delay 

Shane


----------



## gunrod

I'll hold off until Wednesday then. Not only because of the delay but I've had another thing hold me off this time as well.


----------



## deputy865

Were they there today?

Shane


----------



## gunrod

Flies went in the mail today. Shane, yours arrived yesterday.


----------



## dinoday

:woohoo1: 

Thanks Gunrod


----------



## gunrod

dinoday said:


> :woohoo1:
> 
> Thanks Gunrod


Sure thing. Anytime. I love doing these, let's hope the swaps continue for a long time.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

gunrod said:


> Sure thing. Anytime. I love doing these, let's hope the swaps continue for a long time.


Can I get an *AMEN*

Thanks Gunrod. Look forward to seeing everyone's creation. Thanks to all and long live the swap


----------



## redneckdan

awesome, I think this goes down as the longest lasting swap to date.


----------



## dinoday

Got mine today:SHOCKED: That's GOT to be a record:lol: They look good,thanks everyone


----------



## deputy865

Yea sorry everyone for my delay..I had to UPS problems in one swap..

Dinoday, how'd ya like my flies?

Shane


----------



## KRC

Got mine today as well :woohoo1: 

Great looking flies gang! Thanks everyone - especially Gunrod for hosting another great swap (and including that very cool nymph too - gotta learn to do that).

Shane - I could definitely see a pike grabbing hold of that red/white streamer in some of the lakes around me.  

Kelvin


----------



## deputy865

I got mine today..They all look very cool..Just relized again how much of a newb i am at this...My fly wasnt as good as the one i made last swap but hey, so far one person liked it!

Thanks everyone, very nive looking flies..And double thanks to gunrod for hosting yet another great swap!

Shane


----------



## wcoutfitters

Got the flies. thanks Gunrod. Flies looked good. I need to learn the weave.


----------



## donp6_99

Man I dont feel like my flie should have been in with your guys flys they were awesome I still have a ways to go!

Thanks Gunrod 

Don


----------



## deputy865

donp6_99 said:


> Man I dont feel like my flie should have been in with your guys flys they were awesome I still have a ways to go!


Yea same here...Yours was better then mine........

Shane


----------



## gunrod

You guys don't give yourself enough credit.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I had to chuckle when I read your post Donp. I always feel the same way. But I have some of the original flys I tied and while I am not up to speed with a number of the guys in the swap, I getting better 

I thought all the flys looked really great. I can also see us all taking a roadtrip to Gunrods house to learn this weaving thing.

Thanks again to Gunrod for hosting and for the extra fly. 

Also thanks to the whole group for participating. The swaps are more then just the exchanging of flys and I'm glad we manage to keep good swaps going consistantly.:lol:


----------



## deputy865

2PawsRiver said:


> I'm glad we manage to keep good swaps going consistantly.:lol:


Yea i know..I'm ready for another one! :fish2: 

Shane


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Great flies. Thanks again to all. Gunrode that weave takes the cake. That's the next thing I'll be working on. Unfortunatly that might be next fall.

2paws, you did the reversed dun right? I have neer fished that pattern. Very interesting. I was wondering how that effects the float. Is it suppose to mimic a drowned?


----------



## cruncher

Could I make a suggestion? Whenever a swap is over, can someone post a pic of all the flies? 

Maybe as a group shot or maybe in groups of 3 or 4, just as long as they are fairly visible. 

It would be great to see the end result of everyone's hard work plus that would be a nice finish to button it all up. 

AL


----------



## WILDCATWICK

cruncher said:


> Could I make a suggestion? Whenever a swap is over, can someone post a pic of all the flies?
> 
> Maybe as a group shot or maybe in groups of 3 or 4, just as long as they are fairly visible.
> 
> It would be great to see the end result of everyone's hard work plus that would be a nice finish to button it all up.
> 
> AL


I like that idea. Then we could also start a "sticky" with patterns.


----------

